# Good food for new pup AND 4 year old rott?



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I will probably be getting a new rott (male) pup in a couple weeks. I also have a 4 year old male rott (he currently gets Evo red meat large bites). I would like to get a good food (or possibly feed the evo to both?). I'd like to get just ONE food that will be good for both dogs. Orijen is not sold in my area (Ohio is not listed on their website). I have read good things about Wellness Core. I would prefer a grainless kibble. Any suggestions? The kiblle will also by supplemented with Bravo Premade Raw. Thanks for any suggestions on a kibble that will be good for both dogs.


----------



## Beth Allen (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Skip,
Orijen was just approved for sale in Ohio. Complete Petmart carries the product. My pup's have not done well on grain free. All dog's are not the same. Only my regular adult's maintain their weight on grain free. All my active dog's run way to thin on all of the grain free products. I will use the sm. bite for training etc. 
I am also in Oh. I have been in the pet food business for over 20 year's. Also check some previous posts on food's. I just raised my 3rd litter of Malinois on Cal. Nat. Pup. Also raw and Honest Kitchen etc. If you have question's please let me know, Beth


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Evo is a great food, as is Wellness Core but I've known several dogs that did not do well on Evo and at least in my area, the price of Core is simply outrageous. I put my guys on "Taste of the Wild" (lots of meat sources, grain free) a good while back and absolutely love it. Coats/stools are significantly better than they were on Evo. I've told several friends about it, several of whom also tried it and are pleased with the results.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I'll second Taste of the Wild Skip. I rotate the three varieties and feed it to my 5yr old Male Rott, our 10yr old E. Setter and I was feeding it to our G.Shep puppy until he was 6 mos. old and I switched him to raw.
My Pup didnt do well on the Orijin, maybe the fat content?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> I'll second Taste of the Wild Skip. I rotate the three varieties and feed it to my 5yr old Male Rott, our 10yr old E. Setter and I was feeding it to our G.Shep puppy until he was 6 mos. old and I switched him to raw.
> My Pup didnt do well on the Orijin, maybe the fat content?


I'll "third" it, and particularly the way Steve is using it. The three formulas are not just the same recipe with a change of protein source (although that would be beneficial, if not AS beneficial); they provide quite a bit of variety. Even two of the three would be a good choice, IMHO.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I failed to mention that, but I also rotate the three varieties.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> I failed to mention that, but I also rotate the three varieties.



I looooove to hear this. Variety variety variety, whether it's raw or commercial or whatever. 8)


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I love that Taste of the Wild covers several sources of three main categories: Fish, Poultry and Red meat. I used to feed exclusively raw (when I had the sources and a chest freezer) and fed a wide variety there as well.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

It seems like all of the Taste of the Wild varieties have a Calcium/Phosphorus ratio that is not very close. Is that a problem??? I thought the ratio should be close to the same? Also, the Wellness Core (on it's website) says it is not recommended for dogs under 1 year old?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I don't know about the ratio, only that its an all life stages food. My Shepherd did very well on it. My Rott and Setter are doing well on it.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Hey Skip, where's the puppy coming from?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> It seems like all of the Taste of the Wild varieties have a Calcium/Phosphorus ratio that is not very close. Is that a problem??? I thought the ratio should be close to the same? ...


Oh, yeah, I saw that on another board once, but then I forgot to look it up. What is the food's calcium/phosphorous ratio? Is it around 1.2:1 or so?

P.S. I'll look up the range limits.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I found the range chart. If you give me the ratio and the dog's age, I can tell you if it falls into the range.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Taste of the Wild's salmon calcium/phosphorus ratio 1.9:1.1. Their other 2 varieties were both 2.1:1.4. Quite a difference. I want to be able to feed the same food to an 8 week old pup and a 4 year old male.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are your two ages:

Peak growth (and lactation):
Calcium 1.0-1.8
Phosphorous: .8-1.6

Adult (non-reproducing):
Calcium .5-.9
Phosphorous: .4-.8

Those numbers are % of diet, dry matter basis (kibble).

(Doctors Foster and Smith)


----------

